# Labor Day Weekend Cut-Out - Part 1



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

Part 2

Here I am lowering the hive prior to vacuuming up the stragglers.




























My trusty old homemade vac finally let me down. One of the screens on the inner box blew out. Fortunately I didn't need a second box, and the bees were okay. Time to upgrade to a sturdier version.



















Ready to pack up and head for home.










Shaking everybody out into their new home.




























And that's that. Welcome to the neighborhood.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, that is really cool.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Unbelievable.

Did they want it done for free?


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

Rick,

Very nice pictures! It was interesting to see the progress. If you don't mind me asking, how much did you charge for the job? It looks like it ended up being bigger than I would have thought.


----------



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

PatBeek said:


> Unbelievable.
> 
> Did they want it done for free?


 No. The contractor is a friend of mine, and didn't bat an eye when I gave him my estimate. I have done a few removals for free, but they were either extremely simple, or were for elderly folks who clearly could not afford to pay.


----------



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

Northwest PA Beekeeper said:


> Rick,
> 
> Very nice pictures! It was interesting to see the progress. If you don't mind me asking, how much did you charge for the job? It looks like it ended up being bigger than I would have thought.


It was bigger than I expected too. I thought the hive stopped about where the old cut out had been done. But it went on up several more feet.

I gave the contractor two prices. One price included the cost of renting and erecting the scaffolding myself. The second assumed that he would provide the scaffolding (it was already on-site anyway), and assistance in putting the scaffolding up. He chose option #2, and I charged $450.00 for the job. The next time I have to do that much climbing the fee will be higher.


----------



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

RickR said:


> I have done a few removals for free, but they were either extremely simple, or were for elderly folks who clearly could not afford to pay.


Need to print this for my son. Values. +1


----------

